# Some of my pics (pic heavy)



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

I have in the last 12 months come on leaps and bounds with photography. I enjoy it and have only recently added lenses and a tripod to my Canon 400D which I've owned for about 5 years.

People on the forums have only seen pics of my MG, however I take photos of so much more than that so here you go...

I have taken literally thousands of pics and have tried to narrow down some of my best from this year to show you all.

Everything is shot in RAW in manual mode with either my Tamron 17-50mm or Canon 55-250mm lenses. The night time shots were taken with my Manfrotto 190-X pro B tripod. Photos are processed in Lightroom 4.

Newcastle Quayside...







Various Zoo trips around the country...















Northumberland countryside and English Heritage sites...













Thanks for looking, I have loads more 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Terrific, wish I had the talent and the patience. Tiger is outstanding..:thumb:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

stunning piccys mate you have a talent there. ive photoshop elements 10 how do you compare that to lightrooms 4 ???


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

DampDog said:


> Terrific, wish I had the talent and the patience. Tiger is outstanding..:thumb:


Thanks, the tiger is a favourite amongst my family and is prob one of the best I've taken 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

evogeof said:


> stunning piccys mate you have a talent there. ive photoshop elements 10 how do you compare that to lightrooms 4 ???


Thanks, I have never really gotten to grips with Photoshop. My other half is better with that than I am.

The thing I like about light room is it makes editing a very quick process. All of the essentials are there for making tweaks to photos that you are already happy with.

Photoshop is better for heavy editing like removing things you don't want in the image etc...

Lightroom also doesn't overwrite the original unedited image, so you can always refer back to it or start again at anytime. All of the editing in light room is displayed in a timeline and every stage of your processing can be viewed as you go along.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Some belters in there mate, keep up the good work.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Nice photos! Where is that waterfall? I am going there!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

EddieB said:


> Nice photos! Where is that waterfall? I am going there!


Thanks!

The waterfall is in County Durham, it's called High Force.

Thanks for the comments folks 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Mean & clean said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The waterfall is in County Durham, it's called High Force.
> 
> ...


Ta - thought it might have been... might go in the spring time.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

EddieB said:


> Ta - thought it might have been... might go in the spring time.


You may be lucky and choose a nice day. When we went it was raining and overcast all day right at the start of summer lol.

My pic is taken from what is probably the best viewpoint, which is actually on a public right of way.

The "official" viewpoint has a small fee to get in and it actually looks quite unimpressive from there in comparison.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Coolio - was going to try and get walking out in the Cheviots this summer but with the crappy weather I've not been out much


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Yep typical BST unfortunately 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jcf1966 (Jul 21, 2012)

Some great shots very nice indeed.

The ones I do. To like are the buildings, watch for the converging angles it makes the building look very odd.

You may want to try buting your camera right against the wall, you really do get some interesting shots that way.
Very nice to see such talent keep up the good work (and the fun)

Kind regards

James


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

jcf1966 said:


> Some great shots very nice indeed.
> 
> The ones I do. To like are the buildings, watch for the converging angles it makes the building look very odd.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips appreciate it!

For some shots like buildings and some landscapes I'm finding that a wide angle lens is becoming a necessity as the 17mm end of my lens isn't wide enough and it forces me to use slightly extreme angles to try fitting things in the frame which sometimes adds a bit of an arty look and sometimes it just looks weird.

Thanks for the feedback 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Mean & clean said:


> Thanks, I have never really gotten to grips with Photoshop. My other half is better with that than I am.
> 
> The thing I like about light room is it makes editing a very quick process. All of the essentials are there for making tweaks to photos that you are already happy with.
> 
> ...


is light rooms 4 really that easy??? would you do me a favour if i sent you a piccy would you spend a few mind doing your magic on it plz?? then ill be convinced and go and buy the program :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant photo's, love the night shots and the tiger one.

Kev


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

Absolutely stunning pics :thumb:


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Excellent pictures. 

Stevie


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

evogeof said:


> is light rooms 4 really that easy??? would you do me a favour if i sent you a piccy would you spend a few mind doing your magic on it plz?? then ill be convinced and go and buy the program :thumb:


If you go onto Adobe's Web site they offer a free trial of light room. That will give you more idea than me randomly editing a photo for you mate 

Thanks everyone for the feedback 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Great shots there. You still got the zed?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

evogeof said:


> ive photoshop elements 10 how do you compare that to lightrooms 4 ???


Adobe Photobshop Elements 10 and Adobe Lightroom 4._x_ aren't directly comparable as they don't strictly fullfil the same purpose.

PhotoShop Elements 10 is a cut-down image editing software package derived from PhotoShop which is perhaps the most widely used image manipulation package on the market.

Adobe Lightroom 4._x_ (note not Lightroom_s_) is primarily an image library/collection management tool which also offers limited image editing functionality.

It's actually Adobe's intention that LightRoom and PhotoShop should complement each other to the extent that PhotoShop can be launched from LightRoom.

I use both software packages, both are in my opinion excellent.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Mean & clean said:


> If you go onto Adobe's Web site they offer a free trial of light room. That will give you more idea than me randomly editing a photo for you mate
> 
> Thanks everyone for the feedback
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


i know about the free trial its only a month and just wanted to see a masters attempt first


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

DW58 said:


> Adobe Photobshop Elements 10 and Adobe Lightroom 4._x_ aren't directly comparable as they don't strictly fullfil the same purpose.
> 
> PhotoShop Elements 10 is a cut-down image editing software package derived from PhotoShop which is perhaps the most widely used image manipulation package on the market.
> 
> ...


so whats the best one for those perfect piccys??


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

evogeof said:


> so whats the best one for those perfect piccys??


There is no "best one" - as I said above the two software packages do different jobs with a degree of cross-over. I use both.

The "best one for perfect piccys" as you put it is a good camera/lens combination, a good subject, and most important of all knowing how to use them.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

some really beautifull pics here!
i've got to make a trip once to the UK to photograph the landscape there 
here in belgium there's not much to photograph


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

empsburna said:


> Great shots there. You still got the zed?


Thanks Bud! Where have you been? Haven't seen you around .org for months?

Yeah I still have the Zed, here is a pic from this month...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

DW58 said:


> There is no "best one" - as I said above the two software packages do different jobs with a degree of cross-over. I use both.
> 
> The "best one for perfect piccys" as you put it is a good camera/lens combination, a good subject, and most important of all knowing how to use them.


That's exactly it, they do different jobs.

For example on the first of my tiger shots the original photo has a tree branch in the way of the tigers face, so that was photoshopped out. Photoshop is great for major editing work.

For highlights, lowlights, colour tones, white balance, cropping... Etc...etc I prefer Lightroom.

Both have their place and I have both, but photoshop is my other halfs skill. I am better at setting up the camera and making minor tweaks in Lightroom, rather than making drastic alterations on photoshop.

Thanks for all of the comments folks 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

The main reason I originally bought Lightroom was for RAW processing (I much prefer it to Canon DPP, ACDSee and Adobe Photo RAW), however I now use most of its functions.

Totally agree with what Mean & Clean says - but I have to do it all myself 

I could perhaps live without PhotoShop, but I totally love LightRoom and wouldn't like to be without it now.


----------

